# Worst supplement you have ever taken



## btex34n88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just curious to see what everyone has to say. So..what was the absolute worst supplement you have ever taken in terms of results and complete waste of money? 

Mine: NO Black Powder...tasted absolutely terrible to me, and was a rip off at GNC when i used to buy from them. 

2nd. this would have been my first choice had i remembered the name of the supplement. It was a nitrix oxide pre-workout/ pump tablet. Big green chewable tablets the size of silver dollars. You were supposed to chew 2-3 before your workout. I couldnt even chew 1/10th of it w/out wanting to puke, def the worst tasting supplement. Anyone know the name? Came in a green container(GNC)


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 22, 2011)

oh boy....where to begin.......

7 keto diosgenin
smilax
twinlabs yohimbe
boron

and the list goes on.......we didn't know much in the 90s so we tried every new supplement on the market.....


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol i hear ya


----------



## big1day (Jan 22, 2011)

LOL Ripped Fuel


----------



## Built (Jan 22, 2011)

chitosan
glutamine
hoodia


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 22, 2011)

Built said:


> chitosan
> glutamine
> hoodia


 
SO, what was your final opinion of 7-keto dhea (we discussed several months ago)???

personally, i found it to be junk. . .


----------



## bodydwl (Jan 22, 2011)

new diet fuel


----------



## bodydwl (Jan 22, 2011)

or armaggedon pre workout


----------



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2011)

big1day said:


> LOL Ripped Fuel



Same here. I'm not sure if they have improved on the taste but in the 90's they were really bad.


----------



## Built (Jan 22, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> SO, what was your final opinion of 7-keto dhea (we discussed several months ago)???
> 
> personally, i found it to be junk. . .




I'm not sure, but I think I had a subtle fat-loss effect. But I mean subtle. I'm off it now and I'm up a couple of pounds that seem harder to drop. But that's it.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 23, 2011)

how about the all in one every supplement under the sun mix drink "hot stuff"


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 23, 2011)

Jack3d


----------



## tinyfighter (Jan 23, 2011)

mammouth 2500 protein shake
(2500 calories per shake)


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 23, 2011)

oh, cybergenics box kit.....i wasted $150 on that.....and a few years later was the weight gainer Cybergain 3000


----------



## tinyfighter (Jan 23, 2011)

another rip off one i brought was maximuscle "promax extreme", £45 gbp for a 2.5 lb tub and wasnt anything special and damn expensive.

not sure what that works out on dollars 90 maybe??


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 24, 2011)

glutamine


----------



## Rodja (Jan 24, 2011)

Y-HCl: shit gives me jitters and jacks up my BP


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 24, 2011)

Anadrualic State GT.

Shit was nasty.


----------



## Gawd (Jan 24, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Jack3d


Really?
What didn't you like about it?
For people who like that Pre-Workout stim effect, I've heard nothing but good things about it.

I think N2KTS is perfect, so haven't bothered with jack3d.


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 24, 2011)

Gawd said:


> Really?
> What didn't you like about it?
> For people who like that Pre-Workout stim effect, I've heard nothing but good things about it.
> 
> I think N2KTS is perfect, so haven't bothered with jack3d.


 Gave the me 'runs'.. N2KTS is what I take


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

glutamine


----------



## oufinny (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah yes, Twin Lab Ripped Fuel... hated it, gave hellatious heart burn.
MuscleTech NanoVapor - Pure garbage, frankly everything they make is garbage.


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2011)

Cybergenics back in the 90's when I was in high school.  The kit cost like $100.00 and was just glorified vitamins.  Young and dumb!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 25, 2011)

chicken, tuna


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 25, 2011)

just joking nobody panic and start


----------



## T H E O R E M (Jan 25, 2011)

arachidonic acid, expensive and didnt do squat. 

also many of the USPlabs stuff, except AP


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 26, 2011)

Super shit 250... It was free thank god.


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 27, 2011)

no2.  did absolutely nothing.  i like superdump 250, but i workout at my house so i can pop-a-squat as i please.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

Product x transform and humagro were both horrible


----------



## zombul (Jan 27, 2011)

Would Fizogens "The Strap" be in this category??? lol..though i never tried it.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

zombul said:


> Would Fizogens "The Strap" be in this category??? lol..though i never tried it.



Randy couture uses it, it must be amazing! Shit, I don't think he trains without it lol... It looks like pure bs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2011)

HMB. When it came out expensive as hell and didn't do shit.

Chromium picolinate... not expensive, but didn't do shit.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> HMB. When it came out expensive as hell and didn't do shit.
> 
> Chromium picolinate... not expensive, but didn't do shit.



Tried both and couldn't agree more


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm gonna say Methyl-Vol (SD clone) and Phera-Vol by EST. I've tried SD and Phera products before and since those, and these 2 were either severely underdosed or completely bunk. I liked EST's Methyl XT and 17-Methyl-Bol though.


----------



## zombul (Jan 28, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm gonna say Methyl-Vol (SD clone) and Phera-Vol by EST. I've tried SD and Phera products before and since those, and these 2 were either severely underdosed or completely bunk. I liked EST's Methyl XT and 17-Methyl-Bol though.



EST was catching a lot of crap for having some bad batches of ph's  out a few years ago.


----------



## zombul (Jan 28, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Randy couture uses it, it must be amazing! Shit, I don't think he trains without it lol... It looks like pure bs



That explains Randy's never dying youth!


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 28, 2011)

for me it's been BSN Nitrix and Pinnacle Andro 150 Poppers.


----------



## Arra (Jan 28, 2011)

Glutamine, hands down, everything else I've pretty much kept.


----------



## braveand (Jan 28, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Jack3d


sad to say but... X2!


----------



## UkJim (Jan 8, 2021)

OutWhey said:


> Jack3d


Really? I would love some of that now. I find it hard to find any DMAA based preworkout now


----------



## UkJim (Jan 8, 2021)

For me for the price Maximuscle Cyclone was around ?50 for 800g back in the day and that was like 16 servings. ?50 is about $60 

Jack3d for me was one of the best when it was the original


----------



## Packman84 (Jan 28, 2021)

For me, the worst supplement has gotta be the NO2 black, same as the OP. Before the enhanced "Black" version came along I was dropping $70 a month on th previous NO2 product. Not only were they both a scam, but when you looked at the ingredients, NO2 was something like 3,000 mg of arginine, and the improved NO2 black was arginine, citrulline and I think either caffeine or Beta-alanine (probably caffeine). 

Around 6-7 years ago, my focus was primarily more on boxing than on lifting, however, I was starting to get back into the weights. I must've been punched too hard too many times in the head because I saw some ads for GH and IGF-1, as well as test, which listed like that doesn't sound bad. But what I was somehow manipulated into, and I'm still embarrassed to this day, is that I spent over $100 on a product called growth factor 9. It supposedly increased your GH levels by 682%, and for another $75 I could get the test box that goes with it. I don't remember the exact ingredients, I think it was some type of roots, inc, deer antler, maybe magnesium, and of course, a proprietary blend. At this time in my life I was around 27-28 and all natural. Even still, I had a general theory that if it works, it needs a prescription (or a legit plug). 
I will say that the NO2 products had some placebo effects, or maybe just some potent arginine and citrulline, but my dumbass thought that shit would make me all vascular and shit. Nope, not exactly, although I was lean.


----------

